# I've lost two now



## christinespurlock (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm so crushed. I feel like I fallen down a dark hole and don't even know which way is up.

I really really want answers. I'd love it if anyone who's had a loss and found out the reason to please post back. I'm so so ready to get to the bottom of this. I had a u/s after spotting last week and heartbeat was found. Spotting yesterday and no heartbeat. This is my 2nd loss both at 7w5d. I can't imagine getting pregnant again without some kind of reason why.


----------



## meredyth0315 (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm so, so sorry for your losses. I wish I had answers for you, but I don't. I wish I knew why I lost my angel also. I hope that someone can help you find what you're looking for and that you can begin to heal. Sending you lots of hugs and prayers


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

sorry for your loss.

I don't know why I m/c, so I'm no help there.
How did your blood work look? progesterone level?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your losses.


----------



## Whittliz (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss.







I've now had two in a row as well and it's so crushing. Both of mine were very different, so we're still assuming that there may not be a cause.

Have you had your thyroid & progesterone checked? What about a clotting disorder?


----------



## ~Katrinka~ (Feb 4, 2007)

Christine, I'm so sorry.

I did find out why my baby died. She had Trisomy 16.


----------



## WeasleyMum (Feb 27, 2007)

Christine, that's terrible. I'm so sorry.







. I'm going through the same thing right now, had my second miscarriage one month ago. First was at 10 weeks, second at 12. I also had the heartbeat for the second one. I'm still going through blood tests as the docs try to figure it all out.

I haven't had my thyroid checked yet *and* I have a family history for hypothyroid, so I'm kinda pinning my hopes on that. I feel like, if we can find a _reason_ that this is happening, then we can fix it, YKWIM? I understand how important it is to find out why, why, _why_. All I want is to start a family, but the idea of getting pregnant again fills me with fear and dread.

I hope that you get the answers you need! Have your doctors check *everything*-- progesterone, blood clotting, thyroid...


----------



## christinespurlock (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WeasleyMum* 
Christine, that's terrible. I'm so sorry.







. I'm going through the same thing right now, had my second miscarriage one month ago. First was at 10 weeks, second at 12. I also had the heartbeat for the second one. I'm still going through blood tests as the docs try to figure it all out.

I haven't had my thyroid checked yet *and* I have a family history for hypothyroid, so I'm kinda pinning my hopes on that. I feel like, if we can find a _reason_ that this is happening, then we can fix it, YKWIM? I understand how important it is to find out why, why, _why_. All I want is to start a family, but the idea of getting pregnant again fills me with fear and dread.

I hope that you get the answers you need! Have your doctors check *everything*-- progesterone, blood clotting, thyroid...


I'm leaning twards thyroid (family history too) or progesterone. I'm thinking that even though we saw a heartbeat my breasts were never sore and almost no m/s -all stuff that progesterone does. The thyroid runs in my family and I feel cold almost all the time.


----------



## christinespurlock (Oct 10, 2006)

I really want to thank everyone for all the replies so far. When I originally posted I hadn't realized that I basically was asking, 'why did your baby die'. A really sensitive question to throw out there. So I really appriate everyone opening up a helping me in my search. I really want to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

No real new advice. I would also investigate progesterone.

-Angela


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

Why? Isn't that a tough question.









I had one m/c before my ds and two losses since. I think it is progesterone related in my case. However, I was taking progesterone with my last m/c and it didn't help so there was some other reason. And my last was an ectopic so baby wasn't in the right spot for survival. I am sorry you have gone through this and I hope you find some reasons and solutions in the near future.


----------



## ChristyM26 (Feb 26, 2006)

Christine, while you probably want to get your progesterone checked, I carried my twins without any m/s ever, so it's possible that your progesterone is ok. I understand you're wanting to find an answer though.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

I am so, so sorry.

After my second loss, I decided that I wanted to explore the possibilities as well, to try and find out why my body kept allowing babies to die. I went to a reproductive endocrinologist who did a pretty exhaustive work-up and found a clotting disorder. Now I take a bunch of meds, but so far this pregnancy is going well (and I am now past my latest loss).

My advice is to find a doc who will explore this with you - my MW said it was simply "bad luck" and that she felt that I would carry this next baby to term . . .but I just felt as though something wasn't right (yes, I already have a healthy child, but there really is something wrong!!!).

For now, take care of yourself and call around and make appts - it took a few months to get in to see the repro endo and the timing was just perfect - I was ready to talk about it and move forward.

Take care.


----------



## starlightsound (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't really have much to add, except I'm so sorry.

Sigh. Hugs, mama.


----------



## mamatowill (Aug 23, 2004)

Hugs to you. I felt the same way when I lost my second. Mine were at two different times so it is considered bad luck but I feel that there has to be a reason. I had my progesterone checked and it came back at the low end of normal. I went to see a naturopath. We have concluded that I have a mineral imbalance. I do not have enough minerals right now to sustain a pregnancy so I am currently building up my mineral load. Hopefully this will work.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

((((hugs mama))))) I wihs I had answrs but I am still asking why


----------



## nicksmom03 (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm so sorry Christine. (((Hugs)))


----------



## FiberLover (Feb 6, 2007)

Hugs to all of us here.

I am also recovering from my second, with a chemical pregnancy in between.

I don't have any answers yet either, but plan on getting some testing done in October to see if we can figure it out as well. I also wonder about thyroid, it runs in my family as well.

I agree, it seems so hard to try without knowing why.

Hugs and healing.


----------



## maisiedotes (Jan 2, 2005)

After I lost my son I went through TONS of tests, at my request, to eliminate stuff that may cause a problem in the future. I had 18 individual blood tests, several "panels", an esophagogastroduodenoscopy, and a colonoscopy to rule that kind of stuff out. Everything was negative, which was good and bad- it would have been nice to know WHY I lost my child. I don't know at what point you would be treated as "high risk" but if you get the chance to have some tests run it may help ease your mind for the future.


----------



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

I've lost 3, all very early. When I upped my thyroid meds and started using progesterone cream, I had my babies.

I am sorry for your loss. Can you find a group of other moms to talk to? A support group? Or maybe counseling? Both helped me.

Best wishes,


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

No advice from me but wanted to added how sorry I am.


----------



## Wanting2BaMom (Jun 21, 2007)

First off, big higs to everyone here







!!! I truly think that TTC again after a loss is one of the most difficult things one can go through and to have multiple losses increases those feelings even more. I am 32 and still TTC #1. I had my first m/c in May of 2006, my second in May 2007 and my third in June 2007 (in hindsight I should've waited until TTC again but I just kept thinking - my age, what if something is really wrong and it takes several tries to get it right, what if I am like so many other people with fertility issues and it takes YEARS of testing and trying only to find out you have to adopt). Not to mention my family history of early menopause. I put TTC on a break since June to try and get some answers. Here is what I have learned so far, hope it may give others an avenue to explore. I had progesterone tested at 4dpo and it was 7.5. I asked doc about retesting at 7dpo to see if it was around 10, the optimal number I have heard, and he said it wasn't necessary that my 4 dpo level was good. We then did an ultrasound which found some small firboids but none that should interfere with ovulation or such. He also said my endometrium lining looked good. I then had a multitude of tests including lipids, cholesterol, sugar, prolactin, testosterone, FSH, and many, many more. This past Friday I had my HSG. He reviewed by blood work just prior and said everything looked good except my HDL was a little low... think from all the fiber I am eating so I am now taking Omega 3. The doc is also in the process of trying to get insurance to cover some genetic testing for DH and I. Did the HSG and found that my tubes were open but a portion of my uterus (pretty much lower center) was attached - ceiling to floor. He wants to do surgery to open it up. My first question was "is that what caused the miscarriages". He said, "no". My second question was, "can we still try to get preggo until I have the surgery" - my thinking was that I didn't want to go through this HSG and let that "cleansing" go to waste. He said, "sure". He said he believes the m/c were due to "non-viable embryos". I was a little out of it due to the pain and if I had time to think there would have been more questioning and clarification. Instead, I jump on the Internet and do some research. I find a website about Asherman's. It is when you have scar tissue in your uterus from infection, left placenta from childbirth or miscarriage or from a D&C. It says that adhesions CAN can an increase of miscarriage and that it IS NOT a good idea to get pregnant until you have had the adhesions removed. I don't know if it is my answer, I have always thought so many things, my progesterone was low, my prolactin was high, I am overweight, this and that. This is not an empowering process at all and, well, it just plain SUCKS! I hope that you can find answers and move forward as we are all on the same path with you!!!


----------



## mommylou (Nov 27, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.







s


----------

